# aloha from hawaii!!



## TIERAsta (Jun 2, 2005)

i love mac.  i love specktra.

my name's tiera, i'm 18/f, just graduated from hs this past weekend & can't wait to go back to work full time in the summer & spend all my money @ mac!!  i was born and raised on oahu, hawaii, and i love it almost as much as i love makeup!!


----------



## Sanne (Jun 2, 2005)

welcome to MAC teetra! sounds like we got ourselves a new addict here


----------



## Janice (Jun 2, 2005)

Specktra <3's you, Tiera! Welcome! Please let one of the staff know if you ever need any assistance.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra teetra.


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Tiera!! I hope you continue to enjoy the forums!!


----------



## user2 (Dec 29, 2005)

A little late but...Hi, bonjour, hallo, hola, ciao Tiera and welcome to Specktra!






I'm sure you'll have as much fun here as we have everyday!

^x^
Linda


----------



## user4 (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## Lialani (Nov 22, 2008)

_Aloha __TIERAsta! I totally agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 29, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------

